# Get some experience on an AFI cycle film



## Al1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dear people looking to grad school - I'm a director doing an AFI production on the 15th through 18th of this month. If you are looking for experience or want to see what an AFI cycle production is like before you apply, we need help in art department, make up, camera, directing and acting, we need volunteers to PA, assist, and be extras! Please get in touch with thartmann@afi.edu *free lunches*


----------

